# Bravely Second End Layer



## Danielkang2 (Jan 22, 2016)

I can't even count how many days I've been waiting for this game and a collector's edition too? Oh myy. You may not agree, but I think this is the best game ever made at least I've ever played. Immersive world, amazing mechanics and 100s of hours of nonstop fun. Heck I enjoyed replaying this game 6 times over for the small tweaks in the story line! Tell me if you're as hyped as I am and your general opinion.


----------



## Cress (Jan 22, 2016)

I can't wait to wait 2 months longer than Europe again!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 22, 2016)

This is one of my anticipated games of the year and I can't wait!



Spoiler



I just really really hope that Ringabel comes back...he was my favorite character in Bravely Default and he and Edea are totally my OTP.


----------



## Cress (Jan 22, 2016)

HopeForHyrule said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I just really really hope that Ringabel comes back...he was my favorite character in Bravely Default and he and Edea are totally my OTP.



He does come back, he just isn't playable.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 22, 2016)

I read that, but I refuse to believe anything until I play and see it with my own eyes.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 22, 2016)

I haven't finished the first game, but I've enjoyed it enough already that I pre-ordered Bravely Second. I've somehow managed to get the limited edition thing. I wish I'd gotten it off Amazon with their new gamer discount, but as long as I actually manage to get it...



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I can't wait to wait 2 months longer than Europe again!


They usually have to wait longer than we do more often. 
And they have to wait a bit extra for Fates, too, I think.


----------



## mirukushake (Jan 22, 2016)

I played this game a bit (didn't like the first one, but BS was only about 1000 yen new so I bought it for my SO who loved it) and the gameplay has definitely improved from the first one, especially the ending, although it has its own small issues. The story was a bit preachy but not terrible. If you liked the gameplay of the first, you'll definitely enjoy this one!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 22, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> He does come back, he just isn't playable.


They get a deluxe edition too! But honestly the figure looks horrendous .


----------



## Albuns (Jan 22, 2016)

What's the difference between the ordinary copy and the collector's edition? Also, any news on prices yet?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> What's the difference between the ordinary copy and the collector's edition? Also, any news on prices yet?


So there are 3 different versions. In the U.S We have the regular standalone and the collector's edition which has a 250 page art book and a soundtrack. The U.K deluxe version has a figure, a larger art book, and the soundtrack. Honestly you should only buy it for the artbook and if you are a really big fan of the game.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 22, 2016)

I just pre-ordered the CE from Gamestop. I love artbooks and if the music is even half as good as the first game, it's totally worth the extra $30.


----------



## Albuns (Jan 22, 2016)

Danielkang2 said:


> So there are 3 different versions. In the U.S We have the regular standalone and the collector's edition which has a 250 page art book and a soundtrack. The U.K deluxe version has a figure, a larger art book, and the soundtrack. Honestly you should only buy it for the artbook and if you are a really big fan of the game.



Man, UK gets a figurine ;u;. Oh well, might pick up the collector's edition if I have the money, otherwise I'll just buy the game itself.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah, I'd care more about Europe getting a figurine, but it's Agn?s and I've never liked her character. At all.

If it was Edea or Ringabel, then I'd actually care.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2016)

Does anyone know if the North American collector's edition has the full soundtrack or if its just that dumb as **** select songs/half of OST thing most NA game releases with soundtracks do?

Because literally the only thing I care about with this game atm is ryo's compositions.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 23, 2016)

It looks to only be a 10-track soundtrack selection, unfortunately.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2016)

alright, guess I'll just import the Japanese release OST sometime down the line then


----------



## radical6 (Jan 23, 2016)

oh yeah i was super in love and excited for this last year
so when is this coming out bc i forgot


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 23, 2016)

Europe is February sometime (sorry, forget the exact date, I think the 12th or something) and North America is April 15th.

Hey, does anyone know if I order on Gamestop.com, can I go into the store and change it to a preorder there so I can pick it up on release day?


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know if you can change it in-store, but you can set the pre-order itself to be an in-store pick-up while ordering online. It might even be possible to change it from where your pre-orders show up afterward, but I've never tried anything like that.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Playing the demo and it's amazing. I have a question though I beat the chomper for the secret paradise quest but the quest won't disappear. What do I need to do?


----------



## Libra (Mar 13, 2016)

I've begun playing the game and I'm really loving it so far! I didn't play Default but the game literally begins with telling you what happened in Default, so that's okay! I'm not very far into the game yet, but I think I've made the right choice in getting this instead of Fates. ^_^


----------



## radical6 (Mar 13, 2016)

Libra said:


> I've begun playing the game and I'm really loving it so far! I didn't play Default but the game literally begins with telling you what happened in Default, so that's okay! I'm not very far into the game yet, but I think I've made the right choice in getting this instead of Fates. ^_^



Ah man I really like both fire emblem and bravely default... I honestly can't choose between the series :/ Luckily the game isn't out here yet in the states, so I guess we got a tradeoff for getting fates earlier lol. 

Don't know if I will get bravely second at release, but I really hope they don't pull that lazy storywriting again at the end >_> They literally made you repeat chapters 1-4 3 ****ing more times. Smh.


----------



## Libra (Mar 13, 2016)

justice said:


> Ah man I really like both fire emblem and bravely default... I honestly can't choose between the series :/ Luckily the game isn't out here yet in the states, so I guess we got a tradeoff for getting fates earlier lol.
> 
> Don't know if I will get bravely second at release, but I really hope they don't pull that lazy storywriting again at the end >_> They literally made you repeat chapters 1-4 3 ****ing more times. Smh.



Yeah, I've read about that and Second has something similar, in that you repeat something, except that it's super short this time? From what I've read from people who've played the game, it seems like nothing to worry about!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 13, 2016)

I downloaded the demo the other day, but I haven't really played it too much. It shows promise, though, so I can't wait until I get my CE copy!


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 13, 2016)

For those of you playing the demo, are there any notable spoilers in there for the original game? I haven't quite finished Bravely Default but demos like this seem fun. ;;


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 13, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> For those of you playing the demo, are there any notable spoilers in there for the original game? I haven't quite finished Bravely Default but demos like this seem fun. ;;



I'm not very far in the demo, but it seems to be mostly okay. But they do show Agn?s a fair bit in her new "role", so I guess that could be kinda spoilery?


----------



## NerdHouse (Mar 14, 2016)

Playing the demo alongside Mario and Luigi Dream Team (trying to finish it before I start Paper Jam) and it's pretty great so far. 
I instantly pre-purchased/pre-loaded Bravely Second the minute I saw it on the eShop. I didn't even wait to try the demo first.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 15, 2016)

I got the collectors edition (Europe), I've only played a bit so far due to RL getting in the way but I'm enjoying it. I really like the figure, it's cute and art books are always nice to have. Nice that Nintendo let you import stuff from the demo and gave preorders a free limited costume pack as well.


----------



## Libra (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm having a lot of fun with this game, even though I'm not that far into it yet (somewhere in chapter 1). I like the story and the characters are great too. Some of the dialogue and voices are really funny and I also love the graphics. The only thing I like a bit less is that it's not always clear to me why e.g. my BP is affected in a certain way (but I've been looking that up on Google and it seems to be normal and makes sense, actually, just that I'd like it if the game told you this, ha ha). But that's probably the only thing (well, for the time being, anyway), so that's okay. ^_^


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 20, 2016)

HopeForHyrule said:


> I'm not very far in the demo, but it seems to be mostly okay. But they do show Agn?s a fair bit in her new "role", so I guess that could be kinda spoilery?



Ah, I see. Thanks for letting me know! I suppose I'll have to hold out for a bit longer, then.


----------



## Libra (Mar 23, 2016)

Started chapter three and am still having a lot of fun with this game. Really loving the Summoner job even though it uses a lot of MP, but wow, is it powerful plus I really love the animations!


----------



## Libra (Mar 27, 2016)

So, for those who worried about the whole "repeating stuff like happened in Default"; don't. No, really, I just got to that point and you'll know what you're supposed to do. Because other than the fact that it's hinted at several times, you're also pretty much _told_ what you have to do, so it's kinda hard to miss. So yeah, nothing to worry about!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 12, 2016)

Can't wait till the 15th! One of my favorite games of all time and maybe my favorite jrpg.


----------



## Libra (Apr 12, 2016)

I finished the game last weekend and had an absolute blast with it! So glad I got this! <3

That being said, an important warning for those who have their 3DS set to another language than English; *make sure you change the language to English before the final battle!* Mine was in Dutch and during the final battle it caused my game to crash. Changed it to English and there I had no problems. So be warned!

Other than that, I really loved this game and I'm looking forward to seeing what you all think of it! <3


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 13, 2016)

I couldn't change my shipping to one-day and I think it's too late now, but I'm really looking forward to getting my copy, in any case. ;; 

It doesn't take them too long to ship things to me anyway. Fingers crossed !


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 16, 2016)

I could've preordered a regular copy, but I was able to get the CE on Gamestop's website and I have to wait until Monday for it to be delivered. Can't wait to play it!


----------



## mogyay (Apr 16, 2016)

does anyone think this game is better than the first? i really liked bravely default but i wasn't completely blown away by it. been really wanting to play something new to tide me over until fire emblem comes out though


----------



## Libra (Apr 19, 2016)

So, for those who are playing the game and get to the point that "I could use some friends here", I have:


Spoiler: Because this is probably a spoiler, LOL




A level 99 purple ship.
All the golden Ba'als I can send.
And I can also send a spell, if you want. Resurrection Blast would probably work nice since it revives your party.



If someone's interested, just let me know! I've finished playing the game, but I don't mind helping others. ^_^


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 20, 2016)

My copy of the game is set to get here... later today, I guess, haha. Didn't realize it was past midnight until just now. I'm getting so impatient. 

I'm not even done with the first game (but I'm close), but I've enjoyed myself so much that I went right for the Collector's Edition of Second. 

The main artist for the game is also one of my biggest inspirations, so I really couldn't pass this up. Akihiko Yoshida is so good.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 20, 2016)

mogyay said:


> does anyone think this game is better than the first? i really liked bravely default but i wasn't completely blown away by it. been really wanting to play something new to tide me over until fire emblem comes out though


Well, I personally was blown away by Bravely Default and the fact that I played it first and did not know any of the game mechanics plot music etc, I don't think I will enjoy bravely second quite as much as default, but mechanics story etc are indeed better in bravely default. The music is underwhelming.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 21, 2016)

Finally started playing. ;;

I should go to the mall to hopefully get a bunch of streetpasses. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 22, 2016)

I've only been playing for about...four hours or so, and while I'm enjoying it, I'm not liking the new characters nearly as much.

Granted, the only characters I truly loved in Default were Edea and Ringabel.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 22, 2016)

The split Asterisks scare me a little, but I guess we'll see...

If I have to side against the Dark Knight to get his Asterisk I'll be particularly upset. 8(


----------



## Shinrai (May 9, 2016)

I just got my copy last week! I'm currently running my second playthrough with Bravely Default before I finally start Bravely Second. How's the game? For those who have played both Default and Second, what are your feedbacks?

OT: I wish this thread gets stick-ied.


----------



## windfall (May 9, 2016)

Shinrai said:


> I just got my copy last week! I'm currently running my second playthrough with Bravely Default before I finally start Bravely Second. How's the game? For those who have played both Default and Second, what are your feedbacks?
> 
> OT: I wish this thread gets stick-ied.



For BD, I skipped a bunch of battles with the asterisk holders at the end of the game and basically never picked it up again (although I did enjoy the story/characters/music otherwise). For Bravely Second, I think they definitely picked up on fan feedback and so the story doesn't have that repeative thing (thankfully). It's a little more generic, but still told rather well! Edea is my favourite and she makes a return  along with Tiz! After I beat Bravely Second, I've been going back and leveling up my characters and their jobs. If you want, add me and you can ablink with me! I have almost all the jobs at level 10, now  

Anyway I really enjoyed how all of the main story is fully voice acted. The music is by ryo, who does good work (but the soundtrack isn't /great/. Revo sets a high level). The level of detail of the ba'als are amazing and I really liked the game!


----------



## bloomwaker (May 9, 2016)

The Ba'als remind me of the Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica witch battles in a way, haha.


----------



## Albuns (May 9, 2016)

Since I won't be getting the game anytime, I decided to try the demo... and omg. One of the character's level up poses is just fantastic! xD


----------



## Shinrai (May 10, 2016)

windfall said:


> For BD, I skipped a bunch of battles with the asterisk holders at the end of the game and basically never picked it up again (although I did enjoy the story/characters/music otherwise). For Bravely Second, I think they definitely picked up on fan feedback and so the story doesn't have that repeative thing (thankfully). It's a little more generic, but still told rather well! Edea is my favourite and she makes a return  along with Tiz! After I beat Bravely Second, I've been going back and leveling up my characters and their jobs. If you want, add me and you can ablink with me! I have almost all the jobs at level 10, now
> 
> Anyway I really enjoyed how all of the main story is fully voice acted. The music is by ryo, who does good work (but the soundtrack isn't /great/. Revo sets a high level). The level of detail of the ba'als are amazing and I really liked the game!



Sure, i'll add you up later!  I'm excited! I'm currently in Chapter 7 of Default and trying to complete items that can be stolen with the bosses. Will finish this in a day or two.


----------



## Cress (May 15, 2016)

Forgot to say I got this game a few days ago.  About halfway through Chapter 2 right now.


Spoiler: Chapter 2 spoilers (I guess?)



I beat Aimee on my first try and I was really shocked because everyone was only level 21 while the recommended level was 24-27. I've been 1 level under on average, but the jump to 3 shocked me. But I got a hold of her pattern and then she was pretty easy. (The battle took longer than it probably should've, but I don't mind.)
First 2 asterisks I chose were Red Mage and Swordfighter, guessing I'll go Merchant and Ranger this chapter. (I liked Ranger in Default don't judge me.)


I REALLY abuse the encounter rate just like I did in Default. It's always at ?100%, never anything in between.


----------



## Blu Rose (May 15, 2016)

In BD, I decided to make my first playthrough a Hard difficulty only and didn't exactly know what I was getting myself into.  The first boss (with the Monk and White Mage asterisks) was actually extremely difficult for me, but then it smoothed out as I started to legitimately think.  I'm on my second time through the Crystals and it has taken a REALLY REALLY long time because I've just been going through every single asterisk every time in every world, working to fill up my encyclopedia, and all that stuff.  Water Crystal has the hardest boss for me (probably because I don't really have a strong black mage character), and I always have an extremely hacky method of doing the Earth Crystal's...


----------



## Albuns (May 15, 2016)

I just got my copy today!  And is it just me, or has Edea's voice actor been changed?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blu Rose said:


> In BD, I decided to make my first playthrough a Hard difficulty only and didn't exactly know what I was getting myself into.  The first boss (with the Monk and White Mage asterisks) was actually extremely difficult for me, but then it smoothed out as I started to legitimately think.  I'm on my second time through the Crystals and it has taken a REALLY REALLY long time because I've just been going through every single asterisk every time in every world, working to fill up my encyclopedia, and all that stuff.  Water Crystal has the hardest boss for me (probably because I don't really have a strong black mage character), and I always have an extremely hacky method of doing the Earth Crystal's...



If you think those are hard, just wait until the fire crystal boss.


----------



## Stalfos (May 16, 2016)

I might borrow this game from my brother. I've played through Bravely Default and I did like it, especially the job system (just like FFV) but I did find the game to be quite difficult towards the end (not in a good way) and the "repetitiveness" really put me off which is a shame for a game that did so many things right.

RPG:s take a lot of your time and I don't want it to feel like a chore like I did with the second half of BD. So should I give it a go or a pass?


----------



## Libra (May 16, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I might borrow this game from my brother. I've played through Bravely Default and I did like it, especially the job system (just like FFV) but I did find the game to be quite difficult towards the end (not in a good way) and the "repetitiveness" really put me off which is a shame for a game that did so many things right.
> 
> RPG:s take a lot of your time and I don't want it to feel like a chore like I did with the second half of BD. So should I give it a go or a pass?



I never played BD but I do know what you're referring to when you say "repetitiveness". While this game does repeat _something_, it's very short until you do something specific. And the game kinda whacks you over the head with hints as to what said _something_ is, so I wouldn't worry too much. ^_^


----------



## Cress (Jun 6, 2016)

My Nintendo just released a Bravely Second theme for 100 platinum coins! I bought it without thinking twice it's really nice! (The music is the theme you hear on the Fort Lune rebuilding Streetpass... thing. I don't know if it has a name tbh)





^^That song^^


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Jul 1, 2016)

Well i finally got around to playing this, anyone wanna help with some ability links?


----------



## Cress (Jul 1, 2016)

Mayor Jamal said:


> Well i finally got around to playing this, anyone wanna help with some ability links?



Just added you! I don't have every job maxed (there's a few that are still level 1 for everyone ) but all the new jobs have enough levels on them.

I got to the final boss a months ago and I still haven't beaten it, I need to stop being distracted by dozens of other games. :/


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Jul 1, 2016)

its ok i don't mind.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Jul 1, 2016)

anyone else willing to help out?


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Jul 2, 2016)

-bump-


----------



## Albuns (Jul 2, 2016)

I can give you my FC If you want, have Catamancer, Thief, anda few more classes maxed or near maxed.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Jul 2, 2016)

ok thanks, i just put in your fc


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 6, 2016)

I absolutely love the series but I think nothing beats BD. If you havent played it and you like bravely second go play it after.


----------

